# ISTJ and HSP (Highly Sensitive Person)



## Rob Cookenour (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm an ISTJ who has learned in January about my trait of being a highlysensitive person. My resource for this is the only book on the subject called,The Highly Sensitive Person and there's a short video by the author explaining what an HSP is Youtube titled: The Highly Sensitive Person: An Interview with Elaine Aron. Being a new member, I can't insert links, yet.

I had always been misdiagnosed as a shy person, timid, or antisocial. Nope!I now know that there wasn't anything wrong with me; rather, I was special inthat I had a trait in which all my senses are always taking in the subtletiesaround me that others don't pick up on. So, when I'm in a chaotic environment,a place with lots of distractions, or too many people, I would eventually beoverwhelmed and have to find some solitude to calm myself from over arousal.

I would like to talk with others with the same trait.

Here are some other videos on Youtube explaining this fascinating part of some of us:

An INFP HSP: The Highly Sensitive Person

Born as a Highly Sensitive Person / Empath

All About Empaths


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! I'll do a little dance for you!


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

